# bow glove vs finger savers



## Wes

I am almost afraid to ask this...Grandma got the kids some bows for Christmas from 3 Rivers. They are great and the kids like shooting them. They use the bow glove, but I recently bought them some finger savers so they don't have to keep up with the glove, have an obvious nock point, and when their friends are over they can take turns easily. Makes sense to me. 

My question is why don't adults use the finger savers?    Is it simply because finger savers are non traditional or are they kidstuff only. Do they affect your accuracy somehow? 

I am new at this traditional bow thing.


----------



## dpoole

good question ? i dont have a answer


----------



## jerry russell

It is a good question.
I shot them on a hunting bow 30 years ago. I would have to believe something that heavy would slow a bow down a good bit but I am only basing that on how string silencers slow my bow just a bit. 
I do love the finger savers of my bowfings rigs.
Maybe someone with a chronograph can do a test?


----------



## longbowdave1

I used them back in 1977 on target bow. I have heard people say that all that weight on the center of the bow string creates a lot of string follow, and the roll off your fingers  at the release, taking away from accuracy. Great for bowfishing like Jerry said. Also nice for kids bows as mentioned.


----------



## RogerB

When you release the string it travels foward in an S shape (caused by the deflection of the string as it slides off the fingers) Finger Savers effectively makes the string much thicker and increases the amplitude of the S shape. This makes the arrow go through higher amount of paradox and makes tuning much more difficult (if not impossible) and critical. 
They are fine for kids bows and bow fishing bows (both generally shot at short ranges and as has been pointed out their advantages in these cases generaly out weight their negatives.


----------



## Wes

Thanks! Good for kids. Bad for hunting. Got it.


----------



## ddauler

Same reason people use skinny strings and no stretch they slow bow down. That is no issue really bowfishing. They will work just heavy the same happens if you put to many cat whiskers on string or to much serving.


----------

